# XM Chief: Cell Phones Our Future



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio CEO Hugh Panero has his sights set on the company's next frontier: Cell phones.

Panero said during an interview with Reuters last week that the satellite radio giant has been speaking with cell phone service providers and hardware manufacturers about possible connections. "Obviously, our core base is people who listen to radio in the home and car and now in the mobile market, and I think that as other distribution points present themselves, whether it be cell phones, or other mobile devices, we obviously can have a place in that," he told the wire service.

As for the newest company product, the XM MyFi, Panero told Reuters that initial interest is strong, with about 15,000 e-mails or credit card information concerning the product.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Geez! One of these days people will discover that cell phones are also great to call people and talk to them!


----------

